# my 190g diy stand and canopy



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

after 1 coat of stain


















i'll get some more pics after a couple more coats of stain

i finished the canopy

heres some pics


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice j... can't wait to see the finished product

are you gonna make your own doors or buy some cabinet doors?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice build J. about time you did it :rasp:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

hers a pic with the doors i forgot to put up there lol











ICEE said:


> nice build J. about time you did it :rasp:


yea yea now i just need to get around to finish staining it and moving it upstairs


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good, I like the finish.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Looks good, I like the finish.


thanks it will look better after a few more coats

i also plan on building a hood for it after i get the tank out of the basement


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Welcome, ya how many coats you plan on using, 3? Ya canopies look good, but sometimes I dont like them. I suppose if this is in a main room and is the show tank it would work well. Keep posting updates on it. Oh, and do you have the 190g tank now, or no?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

Malawi- said:


> Welcome, ya how many coats you plan on using, 3? Ya canopies look good, but sometimes I dont like them. I suppose if this is in a main room and is the show tank it would work well. Keep posting updates on it. Oh, and do you have the 190g tank now, or no?










i sure do










i hope 2 coats is enough but it may be 3-4


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh ya, I remember that tank. Ya the stand will look MUCH beter.









You keeping it in fish room or moving it somewhere else? And 2 coats should be fine, depending on what type you are using it will look the same just last longer.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

im bringing the big buy out of the basement and into the spare room

on a side note whats the best way to get stain off your hands


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats good, he will like the new spot. The move is going to be a pain, you have a fishing net I hope. To remove if off your hand, im guessing paint remover with soap and hot water.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

paint thinner if its oil baised. soap and water if not.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

yea im also switching from gravel to white sand and im gonna paint the back of the tank black


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Good, those are both great additions. The tank will look much better! Though your rhom may blend in when you take full tank shots!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome stand J!
cant wait to see it once its up!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

very nice j... all that work was definitely worth it


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh yes, I love it. Great job!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

now i just gotta get around to building the canopy


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Ya a real nice job!







I like how the tank sits down in the stand!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

that sand is the sh*t i didnt need to rinse it and it settles immediatley


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

What was the stock for the tank again?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a big rhom


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

jmax611 said:


> a big rhom


How big?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

14-15"


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh thats right, you showed me the pic!


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

very nice work J!!!


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats perfect, very well done!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks guys i might start on the canopy this weekend


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This weekend? Its sunday, haha. Perhpaps you mean next weekend, which would be this weekend at 12am. Whenever you do it, im sure it will turn out great.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice job J. impressive work.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks

yea and i meant next weekend


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

awesome J
bet its great to be able to see him more.


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

you did a nice job can I buy one?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful stand, great work J :nod:


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

moonie said:


> you did a nice job can I buy one?


lol sure if you pick it up lol


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice stand, kicked the hell out of the one i built some years ago


----------



## cmcpart0422 (Dec 15, 2008)

looks awesome!!! Where did you get the plans? and in the end how much did it cost you?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

post pics of the canopy when you get it done.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i bought the wood to do the canopy today. :clapping i may start on it tonight or tomorrow

all in all i probably got around $160-170 in supplies +/- a few bucks but that def beats what they wanted for a new one


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

heres the canopy all done minus the hinges and stain. i might get around to finishing it this weekend

the front board isnt on cause i dont have the proper hinges yet. its gonna have 2 pivot points so the front face board and the first board on the top will fold back


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i finished the canopy heres some pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> i finished the canopy heres some pics


Looks Great J


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice job J. looks very nice. you've got talent!~


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good J.. So does the tank and Rhom.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks guys.. im pretty happy with the turnout


----------

